# Zebra Obliquidens tank mates



## Norm (Feb 11, 2012)

My six Zebra Obliquidens are 2" to 2 1/2' long.

Any suggestions as to compatible Cichlid tank mates ??

The only other fish in their 90 gallon tank are four approx. 4" to 5" Spotted Raphaels that I rarely see as they have their own hiding places.

Norm


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

It's not a terribly aggressive cichlid at all. And since you have a good size tank, you have lots of choices. Why don't you tell us what is available to you that you like?


----------



## Norm (Feb 11, 2012)

I will have to check my local fish stores as I haven't been in them for awhile but I would lean towards Flamebacks, possible Cyprichromas Lepto (Sardine Cichlid), Hap Nyereri (Red Mwanza) or some other Haps.

Norm


----------



## Norm (Feb 11, 2012)

I did end up with 6 Zebras, 1 alpha male, 1 beta male and 4 females.

They get along fine though there is a lot of chasing (but no harm) going on between them.

My alpha male did mate with 2 of the females which then carried eggs and fry in their mouth but as they are in a community 100 gal African tank I did not hold out much hope for the survival of the fry and trying to catch the females in a 100 gallon cave filled tank was out of the question so I let nature take it's course and soon the females were eggs and fry free.

That was a few weeks ago and I thought no more about any fry and there has been no more breeding apparent.

Yesterday to my surprise I noticed a movement of something small and lo and behold there appeared 2 approx. 3/4 inch Zebras.

They apparently knew when to come out of hiding as all my Africans are less than 3 inches long so far and maybe to small to eat them and they do ignore the little guys, this was a new set up that I only put juvenile Africans in with 4 adult Spotted Raphaels that I rarely see 

PS - The breeding was between fish that were not even 2 inches long.


----------

